# Ahoy from Lake Havasu!



## 1upTunes (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello and I'm Danno from 1upTunes! 

I'm a composer, producer, designer. I run 1upTunes which is a Production Studio/ Indie Label. I love to create and help people build their dreams. 

I'm excited to be a part of the community. The big draw for me is the motto Musicians Helping Musicians. 

I love talking shop so reach out any time!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 18, 2018)

Welcome, probably not a lot of composers in your area.


----------



## 1upTunes (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks, Craig! 

I'm still new to the area. Spent the last 6 years in San Francisco, but I've been pleasantly surprised by the talent in Havasu. Thanks again for the warm welcome


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome Havasuian!


----------



## AmbientMile (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome Danno! I almost moved to Havasu last month but ended up in Yuma instead. Stay cool!


----------



## 1upTunes (Sep 23, 2018)

AmbientMile said:


> Welcome Danno! I almost moved to Havasu last month but ended up in Yuma instead. Stay cool!


Thank you! How are you liking Yuma?


----------

